# about cases



## sirrep74 (Oct 1, 2007)

why is it that some ppl think that if they spend the money to by a nice case that they have a kick as nice mod rig when its not even close to it. dont they get it mod means modified not bought with a window in it already ppl need to get it right 

ty for your time


----------



## HellasVagabond (Oct 1, 2007)

Some people get pretty towers AND put some personal touch into them and thats why they call them Moded. True it shouldnt be like that and we should all make Mods like the DOOM case or the NOD case but most of us dont have the time nor the gear to pull something like that off.


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 1, 2007)

Look at Technicks mod....an antec 900.....made even more sick than the original.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 1, 2007)

sirrep74 said:


> why is it that some ppl think that if they spend the money to by a nice case that they have a kick as nice mod rig when its not even close to it. dont they get it mod means modified not bought with a window in it already ppl need to get it right
> 
> ty for your time


Well, when the case mod gallery first opened, it wasn't a mod gallery, it was just the Case gallery.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 1, 2007)

mod could be just painting the inside and adding some fans to me... I keep my mods simple.. but I consider a mod a non-stock build.. eg. paint, special non-stock cooling. thats just me though everyone has a different opinion on what a mod is.

 thoses would be simple mods lol  real modding is cutting out the top of your case and sticking a rad up there nicely elc.


----------



## DR.Death (Oct 1, 2007)

moding it dose not madder what u doo even if u change a led in the case u are moding it because when u changer things to do with appearance u are moding it


----------



## keakar (Oct 1, 2007)

i think the difference here is modding a store bought mod case and doing a few things to it is not the same as modding a basic case and making it look like the store bought mod.

they both look cool but the store bought was not "created" it was bought like that.

theres no less beauty in it but dont brag on it so much if you didnt put that much into it.

the end result is all that really should matter, pride and bragging rights is a grey area.


----------



## DR.Death (Oct 1, 2007)

its also depends on the skill that the person has to peform thse mods and how meny other cases and computers they built like me i am lurning alot of stuff that i never knew but i make a mess then i fix it and then i get better so some people may be at the top of there ladder and be assom at modding casses and other might be total noob at doing it because this is there first every one needs cretit for what they doo its not like the spend time and money just for us to not like it or give them bad rattings because they worked on it we need to be more helpfull and help every one her not just some  people because thats y we all came here was to ether get help or give it


----------



## keakar (Oct 1, 2007)

DR.Death said:


> its also depends on the skill that the person has to peform thse mods and how meny other cases and computers they built like me i am lurning alot of stuff that i never knew but i make a mess then i fix it and then i get better so some people may be at the top of there ladder and be assom at modding casses and other might be total noob at doing it because this is there first every one needs cretit for what they doo its not like the spend time and money just for us to not like it or give them bad rattings because they worked on it we need to be more helpfull and help every one her not just some  people because thats y we all came here was to ether get help or give it



very nicely said.

a good comparison between a bought case and a custom built case might be a custom paint job on your car. anyone can paint but not everyone has the skill or time to do it so it comes out nice much less professional looking so you cant deny the guy who paid for the paint job his right to be proud and brag on the custom paint job he has just because he bought it. yes he paid for it but its still his, it came from his ideas and his personal touches were added to it so even though he didnt paint it it is still very much his own creation, this is very much like picking out which case he decides on buying from the vast number of styles and choices out there.

people do what they can with what they have and only you know what it took to complete your own case project so only you can feel the pride that comes with it. a beautiful case mod built from scratch gives you more pride and satisfaction then a slightly modded bought case, but this only matters to the modder and shouldnt matter to you.

sirrep74 you seam to want to deny others the right to be proud of what they own. why is that?


----------



## MrPr3f3ct (Oct 1, 2007)

*Um, What?!?*

So, let me get this straight. If I understand sirrep74 correctly, the only "Real" case mods require you to cut a custom window? So, if I were to buy a case with a window already in it, this case wouldn't qualify for a case mod. That sounds like a pretty narrow outlook on the world of case modding.

I believe case modding is about the details. I think wire management is an acceptable form of case modding. When you open the side panel and the interior is clean and neat, that means the builder put some time and effort into the design and presentation of his/her PC. Cable sleeving makes it even nicer. And what about paint? You don't have to paint the whole case for it to be modded. A little detail here or there adds to the uniqueness of a modded case.

"Mod" is short for modified. Any time you change the appearance to differ from the original factory appearance, you have effectivly "modified" your PC.


----------



## keakar (Oct 1, 2007)

just a wild guess here, maybe im wrong, but i think this thread was really just a rant after somebody (most probably a girl) thought someone else had a better looking computer then his. lol


----------



## DR.Death (Oct 1, 2007)

...lol probably it would be like the one thing in the galley .lol he just cant do it so he hates all who can ...lol


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 1, 2007)

Case Mod

Well this could mean different things too different people. For some people it might be just high a price case that looks coo to them. Kind of like a kit you could buy for a car. Just because you didn't mold the fiber glass yourself it doesn't make it less of a mod.

A PC mod could be just  high-end hardware in any case. Anything that doesn't come OEM(From DELL, and ,,,,,) That too could be considered a mod because you can't just run to the store and buy it.

Sure you could go and make your own case, or even cutup and paint a case. All in all every PC in the mod case gallery is different from one another. No two are identical because people have done different things to them. From Paint, to wire cleaning, to making their own case, and just adding in high-end hardware every case in there is a mod to me.


----------



## technicks (Oct 1, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Look at Technicks mod....an antec 900.....made even more sick than the original.



Thank you Chang.
Did you ever looked at my other mod.
I build that one from scratch. http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/512.html


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 1, 2007)

I have always loved that case technicks!!!!

I would buy something like that!!!!


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 1, 2007)

MrPr3f3ct said:


> So, let me get this straight. If I understand sirrep74 correctly, the only "Real" case mods require you to cut a custom window? So, if I were to buy a case with a window already in it, this case wouldn't qualify for a case mod. That sounds like a pretty narrow outlook on the world of case modding.
> 
> I believe case modding is about the details. I think wire management is an acceptable form of case modding. When you open the side panel and the interior is clean and neat, that means the builder put some time and effort into the design and presentation of his/her PC. Cable sleeving makes it even nicer. And what about paint? You don't have to paint the whole case for it to be modded. A little detail here or there adds to the uniqueness of a modded case.
> 
> "Mod" is short for modified. Any time you change the appearance to differ from the original factory appearance, you have effectivly "modified" your PC.



Couldn't of said it better myself


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't be a jerk, sirrep74, or you won't be here for much longer...


----------

